# brute force engine mount



## tex (Jul 28, 2011)

i got loose motor mounts on my brute. can anyone help me out on how to fix it?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Ah..how about..tightening them to spec +5lbs. My rear came all the way out and slid over to touch the plastics. Luckly it went right back in and tightened up. I suspect I went a tadd more then 5lbs over the spec torque...I was a little hot about it at the time.:flames:


----------



## eustismudder (Feb 17, 2010)

Add washers to your bolt. It runs outta threads. It will tighten down like its tight but really isn't.


----------



## tex (Jul 28, 2011)

ok so that question was pretty vague! so heres my real problem seems like the mount on the front on bottom of my brute is loose has anyone else had this problem? or advise on how to fix it?


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

if it's the mount it's self and not the bolt . the mount is brackets welded to the frame , might want to check the welds or the holes that the bolt goes though may be worn , in that case you may be able to have some washers welded to the brackets to take the slack up .


----------



## tex (Jul 28, 2011)

i put new bolts in the motor mounts and the engine still moves the bolt however does not! does anyone know anything about the engine case mount where the long bolts go thru? is there bushings pressed in the holes of the case for the motor mount bolt?
:chairshot:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Maybe it was loose so long it egged out the hole.Put a washer on the inside of each frame mount if they will fit.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have my engine out and took a pick , mine looks like it might be starting to egg out of shape .









So that may be your problem. don't see how putting a washer to the inside of the bracket and engine would work , over time may be back in the same boat and more damage done . might be able to make a bushing using some thin wall pipe and mushroom one end . Seems like there is enough on the case to make the hole just a little bigger to fit the pipe . would'nt have to run it all the way through maybe just 3/4 of an inch in on both sides


----------



## tex (Jul 28, 2011)

the tmo ears on the frame arent ovaled out. the bolt doesnt move when i pry between the engine case and the frame. where the bolt goes thru the long hole of the crank case is where the movement is. Does anyone know if the case has a bushing pressed in or am i s.o.l?

---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------

hey wolf 36 the pic you have up of your brute engine. is that the front mount on the bottom of the motor or is that the rear mount up high behind the belt converter cover?


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

That is the front at the bottom. there were no bushings in mine when I pulled it so they may not make them . don't know . may have to fab some


----------



## tex (Jul 28, 2011)

CRAP!!!!!! :nutkick: i thought it looked like there was like a sleeve or a bushing pressed in the hole. judging by your pic i dont think that is the case. hey thanks for posting that pic man i appreciate it.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

No problem . I'm gonna see what I can come up with this weekend maybe sooner if I have time during the week . will post if I manage to figure it out


----------



## tex (Jul 28, 2011)

yeah my engine is still in the frame:shitfanrt0:which really sux! let me know what u come up with. i was kinda thinking about going to like a bearing serice company and see what they can get me as far a bushing to put in it. i dont think a piece of pipe would hold up very long.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

wolf_36 said:


> I have my engine out and took a pick , mine looks like it might be starting to egg out of shape .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was just a quick thought without going out to the garage to look at it I thought maybe it could pinch it tight and hold in place but putting a sleeve in there would be ur best bet.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Was a good thought but I'd be worried about cracking the case under to much presure .


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I had the same issue with the engine moving under a load, I had 3 engine mount tabs cracked on the frame.


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

Mine did the same thing. Front mount egged out. Motors out for a rebuild anyhow so I think I'll bring my cases to my local machine shop and have them drill out the holes and install some bushings.


----------



## eustismudder (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm telling you guys, add washers to your bolts and you won't have the problem. $.50 vs whatever the shop is gonna charge ya. I've done it to tons of brutes.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

eustismudder said:


> I'm telling you guys, add washers to your bolts and you won't have the problem. $.50 vs whatever the shop is gonna charge ya. I've done it to tons of brutes.


Because the bolts are to long or something rite.Ive herd this before.


----------

